# DIVI resorts CANCELLATION



## Rose MRUI (May 2, 2020)

Hello, while on our honeymoon in Aruba in 2018 we were pressured into buying at Divi. The sales person, the talk about all the ways to make your lifetime memories of vacations, etc got us. We came home and started making payments but as we tried to make plans to travel we realized that dates we were able to travel were not available or we were having to pay astronomical fees for dining and we have never been able to use. Has anyone been able to get released legally from this contract?
We need help, not only has it become less affordable to make payments of $384 per month and maintenance fees for something we have never used, we are concerned about our credit.


----------



## Tia (May 8, 2020)

Since there are no replies maybe ask Moderator to move to another forum? Not sure but maybe the Buy/Sell?


----------



## RNCollins (May 8, 2020)

Hello @Rose MRUI, 

You purchased directly from Divi. Is your program called _Divi Vacation Club_? I am not familiar with that club - I own RCI Points. I hope someone who is a Divi Vacation Club Owner can help you plan and figure out how to book the weeks you want at the Divi Resort you would like.


----------



## ilene13 (May 8, 2020)

We own timeshares in Aruba.  Dining is no more expensive during any particular time in Aruba vs any other 
 time.  It is always fairly expensive, so I really don’t understand your post about the dining!


----------



## RNCollins (May 8, 2020)

@Rose MRUI,

Is your Divi purchase a RTU contract? Is your loan with Divi? You could transfer your contract to another person, but the loan needs to be paid in full in order to do that.

I have no idea if this is available, but could you ask Divi to rewrite the terms of your loan, maybe making your payments a little lower each month?

There is a Facebook group called _Divitimeshareowners_ that you could join and you may get some advice from other Divi owners.


----------



## stmartinfan (May 8, 2020)

Divi has had a wide variety of programs over the years, so it’s hard to know what you purchased and what your terms are for accessing a unit.  We have been owners for many years of a RTU 40 year contract.  We have been able to trade easily for different weeks at our resort and into Aruba as long as we contacted them as soon as we could trade, in our case 6 months prior to the week we wanted.


----------

